# Road Plates



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

I am looking to purchase a road plate. Does anyone know of a company in Massachusetts that sells these?? Used would be fine.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Jeff I would give united rental or one of the other big rental co's they might have them for sale or tell you where to buy them.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks Cat, I will give United a call


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Cat320,

They have them in Kingston, Ma. I can rent one or buy one. I think I am opting for buying one since the cost of the rental for a month with trucking is half the purchase cost.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

You only need 1?


----------



## chris doherty (Sep 1, 2002)

Gordyo try mid city steel in westport Mass.508 646-9800.we bought 2 from them they were cheapest around.and free delivery


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I think that is where they come when we rented them we had to get two at the time.How much are they to buy?I think they where 8'x10'or 12'


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

$850 for a brand new one 8x10

Chris I will give them a call too


----------

